# The Last Platoon



## tomahawk6 (19 Dec 2020)

The book is written by Bing West and I will read it soon. CBS news dif a piece with Bing in Afghanista. One interesting line he said a soldier asked if he wanted a weapon? His reply was if he needed a weapon the GI's had screwed up.  ;D

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/the-last-platoon-a-crushing-look-at-the-war-in-afghanistan-through-a-marine-s-eyes/vi-BB1c46hQ?ocid=msedgntp


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Dec 2020)

Looking forward to the book’s release. 

T6, have you read/watched any of Sebastien Junger’s works on AFG? (War, Restrepo, Korengal, etc.)  I highly recommend them as well. 

Regards
G2G


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Dec 2020)

Yes I have based on your suggestion. Very interesting. In keeping with my interest in history I read a book about The naval war on the Great Lakes vs the French and the attack on Ft Niagra. Quite a logistics challenge. Eventually the British pushed the French out of North America.


----------

